# Monitor LCD HP no se ajusta a la pantalla



## lpnavy (Abr 10, 2012)

Hola a todos! en esta oportunidad tengo un problema con mi monitor Hp L1710, a la cual al cabo de estos dias la resolucion no se ajusta a la pantalla mostrandose una linea clara hacia la izquierda de forma vertical. he probado con otras pc pero el problema es el monitor. Ademas estando en resolucion de 1280x1024 que es la optima para este monitor de 17" como les dije se ve corrida hacia la derecha. No se si es problema de algun flex o de un IC. le adjuntos unas imagenes del monitor. Espero que alguien sepa algo o tenga una solucion para esta clase de sintomas en LCD.

PD: la imagen 1 y 3 es con resolucion de 1280x1024 y la otra es con 1024x786


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Abr 10, 2012)

La tasa de refresco la revisaste?

.-


----------



## lpnavy (Abr 10, 2012)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> La tasa de refresco la revisaste?
> 
> .-



si  eso lo revise, el problema es de hardware del monitor.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Abr 10, 2012)

Ah, Ok.

.-


----------



## J2C (Abr 10, 2012)

Lpnavy

En la foto 2 con resolución de 1024 x 768 no se llega a apreciar la línea clara a la izquierda del monitor, pero esa foto donde la imagen del Escritorio llena todo el ancho de la pantalla te esta confirmando que los "Flex" y los "CI excitadores del Display" estan funcionando correctamente.

Tal vez el problema lo tengas en alguna sección previa que no detecta la resolución de 1280 x 1024.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## lpnavy (Abr 10, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Lpnavy
> 
> En la foto 2 con resolución de 1024 x 768 no se llega a apreciar la línea clara a la izquierda del monitor, pero esa foto donde la imagen del Escritorio llena todo el ancho de la pantalla te esta confirmando que los "Flex" y los "CI excitadores del Display" estan funcionando correctamente.
> 
> ...



cierto a esa resolucion no se ve la linea, pero al cambiarla a una superior si se ve la linea. pero al hacerlo el cambio se nota pero se mueve la imagen de video hacia la derecha haciendo que se vea la mitad practicamente. Si lo notas en la imagen 2 la barra de tarea no se ve como debe ser. saludos


----------



## J2C (Abr 10, 2012)

Lpnavy

No entendiste que quise decirte:



J2C dijo:


> En la foto 2 con resolución de 1024 x 768 no se llega a apreciar la línea clara a la izquierda del monitor, *pero esa foto donde la imagen del Escritorio llena todo el ancho de la pantalla te esta confirmando que los "Flex" y los "CI excitadores del Display" estan funcionando correctamente*.
> 
> *Tal vez el problema lo tengas en alguna sección previa que no detecta la resolución de 1280 x 1024.*


Lo que dije de a línea clara era para asegurarme por si la foto no era buena, ahora he resaltado lo que considero mas interesante de mi post.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## lpnavy (Abr 10, 2012)

otra cosa mas para acotar que me di cuenta es en el menu de configuracion del monitor, ajusto valores de vertical y horizontal pero no hace nada en lo mas minimo. Por intuición se me dañaria un IC porque aun no lo he abierto para descartar un componente pasivo malo.


----------



## J2C (Abr 10, 2012)

Lpnavy

Disiento con tu intuicion de que se haya quemado algún IC por que al menos en una resolución funciona correctamente. 

Por otra parte ahora comentas que no te toma los nuevos ajustes que realizas de vertical y/ó horizontal, y estos suelen ser guardarlos en alguna EEPROM.

Por una experiencia con un TV Philips con TRC que tenia problemas de vertical, déspues de mucho darle vueltas lo solucione cambiando la EEPROM del tipo 24Lxx por que en la original no quedaban guardados los valores que ajustaba.

No se si este caso sera algo parecido, pero te lo comente. En ese caso te diria que investigues mas en algun foro de reparaciones sobre monitores LCD, no se de ninguno pero de seguro los hay y en idioma inglés asi que armate de paciencia.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## nocta (Abr 11, 2012)

Revisá los contactos de los IC con una lupa. A lo sumo, podés probar de hacer un poco de presión sobre los IC a ver qué pasa.

Si podés, subí fotos de buena resolución de las placas.


----------



## lpnavy (Abr 11, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Lpnavy
> 
> Disiento con tu intuicion de que se haya quemado algún IC por que al menos en una resolución funciona correctamente.
> 
> ...



bueno creo q son las eeprom q se cortocircuitaron porque al ingresar al menu y configurar lo que es el vertical, horizontal y reloj no se mueve para ningun lado practicamente. el tipo de eeprom es 24c04wh y son SMD. subire un video para que vean mejor los sintomas del monitor.


----------



## J2C (Abr 11, 2012)

Tiene una ó dos EEPROM ???, por que los monitores a TRC tienen una con conexiones al cable hacia la placa de video en la PC y esa EEPROM solo identifica el tipo de monitor hacia la PC.

Por otro lado, si tuviese dos EEPROM y siendo la segunda la cercana al µControlador del Monitor antes de realizar cualquier cosa habria que conseguir los *datos por defecto* que debe tener la misma; *nada me garantiza que al colocar una EEPROM vacia el monitor pueda funcionar*.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## lpnavy (Abr 11, 2012)

el monitor tiene 2 eeprom, en este momento ando trabajando con el LCD a una resolucion de 800x600 y se ve normal y al aumentar la resolucion de descuadra.


----------



## lpnavy (Abr 11, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Por otro lado, si tuviese dos EEPROM y siendo la segunda la cercana al µControlador del Monitor antes de realizar cualquier cosa habria que conseguir los *datos por defecto* que debe tener la misma; *nada me garantiza que al colocar una EEPROM vacia el monitor pueda funcionar*.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-



Bueno investigare a ver si puedo conseguir el codigo de esa eeprom ademas conseguier el manual de servicio de de ese monitor es un poco dificil.

aqui un video del sintoma que tiene el monitor para que tengas una idea mas clara.


----------



## nocta (Abr 15, 2012)

Te pasa en todas las resoluciones? Yo hoy reparé un monitor que tenía la imagen media borrosa y mostraba mal los colores. El problema eran los reguladores de voltaje, entregaban 2v en vez de 3,3v.

Si querés, subí fotos de las placas y te muestro cuáles son. Lo medís y vemos. Va a ser más fácil que lo de la EEPROM.


----------



## lpnavy (Abr 15, 2012)

nocta dijo:


> Te pasa en todas las resoluciones? Yo hoy reparé un monitor que tenía la imagen media borrosa y mostraba mal los colores. El problema eran los reguladores de voltaje, entregaban 2v en vez de 3,3v.
> 
> Si querés, subí fotos de las placas y te muestro cuáles son. Lo medís y vemos. Va a ser más fácil que lo de la EEPROM.


 
Si en todas las resoluciones pasa eso, pero a mayor resolucion se descuadra la imagen hacia la derecha. La unica forma de tenerlo centrado a medias es a 1152x864. Adjunto el manual de servicio de este monitor para que lo veas.


----------



## nocta (Abr 15, 2012)

Si podés, subí fotos de buena resolución y calidad de las placas. Recomedación para esto: usa una luz como un velador o similar y sacá la foto sin flash.

Fijate de medir el U701 y U702, que por lo que veo en el esquema del manual, son reguladores.


----------



## lpnavy (Abr 15, 2012)

vere si mañana desarmo el monitor y pruebo los reguladores, si en tal caso los voltajes son normales que mas podria ser???


----------



## nocta (Abr 15, 2012)

Algún capacitor que no esté bien (ya sea hinchado, reventado o que su resistencia haya aumentado) y este entregando otros valores.
Los capacitores habría que chequearlos antes pero salta a la vista, por lo general. Aunque pueden morir con el tiempo y/o a altas temperaturas.

Fijate los capacitores (pensé que lo habías hecho) y sino los reguladores de voltaje. Si no es eso, veremos en el momento.

Cuando lo desarmes, intentá sacar fotos de las placas. Recordá que para medir tenés que poner el cable negro en tierra (GROUND) y con el rojo testeas. Enumerá los pines y luego escribí las mediciones.


----------



## lpnavy (Abr 16, 2012)

hola nocta hice todas las mediciones, pero todas estan normales al igual que los capacitores los rangos no varian desde los 1.8V, 3.3V y 5V que entrega desde la fuente  para alimentar la etapa de video. Cabe acotar que al realizar unas pruebas de cambio de resolucion, a  la mayor resolusion el IC de la tarjeta calienta barbaro y al bajarle la resolucion disminuye el calor disipado, estoy sospechando que se me daño esa pieza    aqui estan las fotos de las placas.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/138/gedc0476.jpg/ http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/513/gedc0463.jpg/ http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/402/81438802.jpg/


----------



## nocta (Abr 16, 2012)

Las imágenes son un poco difusas, si podés, sacá unas nuevas.

Probaste los capacitores que están cerca de los reguladores? Si son Suscon como el principal, cambialos sin siquiera gastarte en medirlos porque la calidad de sus capacitores es bastante pobre. Los capacitores no necesitan estar hinchados o explotados para no funcionar bien. También mueren por temperatura y el tiempo mismo.
Recordá que deben ser de la MISMA capacidad pero de igual (en lo posible) o mayor voltaje. Asimismo, que soporte temperaturas de hasta 105ºC (Hay algunos de 85ºC).


----------



## lpnavy (Abr 16, 2012)

Ya pude solucionar el problema, le cambie el cristal de 14 MHZ del IC y anda de 100, ademas un efecto fastama que tenia en la imagenes tambien desaparecio por completo; aunq me inventare algo para colocarle un disipador al IC para mantenerlo un poco mas frio, aqui una imagen de como se ve ahora a 1280x1024.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/gedc0478.jpg/


----------



## nocta (Abr 17, 2012)

Felicitaciones!


----------



## J2C (Abr 17, 2012)

Buen TIP de reparación para tenerlo en cuenta en el futuro, aún no me ha entrado ningún monitor LCD para reparar.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------

